# Bow Contingency $ ???



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Below is Elite's contingency program for ASA. It looks like they pay Open A, but not K50.

Classes:
Men’s Hunter
Women’s Hunter
Senior Open
Open Pro
Women’s Open Pro
Senior Open Pro
Semi - Pro
Women’s Open
Open A – Amateur
Open B – Amateur
Contingency Place Pay Out:
1st Place: $1000.00
2nd Place: $500.00
3rd Place: $250.00


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

i have yet to shhot one, but looked at several. elites are top end bows. very well made


----------



## walter1217 (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you have to be signed up or just shoot their bow. Cause I came in third metropolis in hunter and shoot a elite xlr. Does that qualify or just the classic


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

walter1217 said:


> Do you have to be signed up or just shoot their bow. Cause I came in third metropolis in hunter and shoot a elite xlr. Does that qualify or just the classic


They paid contingency at all the Pro Ams. They did not have a booth at them, so there was no "sign up". I'd call them ASAP and see if it isn't too late.


----------



## walter1217 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks. Tony you can try my xlr anytime. I don't have a tour but it will give you a feel for one


----------



## walter1217 (Feb 5, 2010)

Look at new breed also. They are going to have one but I don't know the details


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

walter1217 said:


> Do you have to be signed up or just shoot their bow. Cause I came in third metropolis in hunter and shoot a elite xlr. Does that qualify or just the classic


Elite forum has all the rules for contengency. They must be follwed and my suggestion is go read everthing and then make a phone call once you feel you made all guidelines. Many helped with this contengency when it started. I feel its the best out there for amatuers.:thumbs_up

Elite has shown a total committment to helping archers, Warranty cant be matched.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

So far we've got;

Elite for some classes.

New Breed's programs pays some classes at each event next year but not at all events. 

I'm told that G5/Prime is next year but haven't seen any details. 

Evidently, there are no bow companies without binary cams/limb stops with a contingency program???


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Mathew's pays $1000 to the semi pro winner at each Pro Am. Only 1st place. Does Bowtech still pay? They used to have one of the best out there.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

shootist said:


> Does Bowtech still pay?


I think they pay some classes. That's a check I'll never get :wink:


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

If you shoot PSE they pay you the opportunity to shoot their bow at the next tournament if you want to....... And a free tube of locktite. LOL Just kidding. You have to buy the locktite.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I was told martin pays contingency in K50 by a martin shooter in K50. I haven't checked into it myself tho.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

New Breed is offering contingency for Amateurs in 2013 

Adult classes listed below will pay $200, 50, 25


ASA ProAms - FL & GA - Open A, Limited, Womens Open A, Senior Masters Open, 
Senior Women, Bow Novice. (Georgia is listed, but I believe the actual shoot at Ft Benning is in AL)

LA & KY - K45, Unlimited, Super Senior, Womens Known, 
Womens Open B, Young Adult Open. 

TX & IL - Open B, Open C, Sr. Open, Womens Hunter,
Hunter, Young Adult Pins.

ASA CLASSIC - ALL of the above listed amateur adult and young adult classes.

2013 IBO World – Female Bowhunter Open, Male Compound Unaided, Male Bowhunter Open, Male Bowhunter Fingers, Female Bowhunter Release, Hunter Fingers, Male Bowhunter Release, 
Male Seniors, Female Hunter Class, Female Seniors, Male Hunter Class, Master Class, Advanced Hunter, Senior Hunter, and Youth Release 15-17 ($150, $50, $25) 

more info at www.newbreedstaff.com


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Well that right there is going to be easy to remember. Lol


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

its the best i could come up with - wish we could pay all classes at every one, but maybe one of these days we will, have to start somewhere.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

shootist said:


> Mathew's pays $1000 to the semi pro winner at each Pro Am. Only 1st place. Does Bowtech still pay? They used to have one of the best out there.


is this only to there staff shooters or anyone shooting a mathews


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JAG said:


> its the best i could come up with - wish we could pay all classes at every one, but maybe one of these days we will, have to start somewhere.


Good start for and smaller manufacture. Lot more than some of the bigger manufactures give amateurs. 
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

yes everyone is eligable, except for me




3Dblackncamo said:


> is this only to there staff shooters or anyone shooting a mathews


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I think Bowtech pays all adult classes. I don't know the pay out.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowsrd said:


> I think Bowtech pays all adult classes. I don't know the pay out.


I don't think Bowtech pays
DB


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I talked with Jason at Bowtech a few months ago and I told him that I heard Bowtech only pays out to their staff shooters. He told me that "whoever said that is wrong and we do still pay". I just don't know how much or what classes.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowsrd said:


> I talked with Jason at Bowtech a few months ago and I told him that I heard Bowtech only pays out to their staff shooters. He told me that "whoever said that is wrong and we do still pay". I just don't know how much or what classes.


Top Secret Info. 
DB


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like to know also. Thinking about getting something else. My Brigadier shoots great, it's just too loud for me since I took the string stop off. Thinking about going with a used Specialist, unless another company pays back better.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Bowtech pays some classes.....just dont know which ones.


typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

JAG thought limited class was going away??


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

JAG said:


> its the best i could come up with - wish we could pay all classes at every one, but maybe one of these days we will, have to start somewhere.


ive found a great archery company NBA its not about the money its about the people behind the bows that are built if your in the sport long enough youll understand


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Bowtech pays some classes.....just dont know which ones.
> 
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


Bowtech may pay...but only after many months of phone calls of pleading for the money. Getting the contigency out of them is like squeezing blood out of a turnip.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

babyhoose said:


> Bowtech may pay...but only after many months of phone calls of pleading for the money. Getting the contigency out of them is like squeezing blood out of a turnip.


I've heard that from others........ Typical of their management from what I've seen.

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I've heard that from others........ Typical of their management from what I've seen.
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


well they need to pay or stop saying that they do pay, sorry CS


----------



## 304boy (Sep 19, 2008)

Does hoyt pay?


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Any updates to this? Seems very limited for the # of bow companies that are out there. Did Strother Archery every come up with any contingency programs? 

I feel there are some very good target bows out on the market...but looks like only a few companies that are paying contingency for amateurs. Which to me...that's what is important. If I go win an ASA and just win $200 for the tournament...then I've not even paid for my hotel room for the weekend. 

I decided to go with Elite because of their contingency program. I will have to move up to Hunter class to be eligible which will be tough for me since I stink at unknown yardage lol Every now and then I can do well with it...and if I so happen to have an "on" weekend at the ASA shoots...then I will have the benefit of a little contingency $ for it. 

What about arrow companies and contingency $? Anybody paying amateur classes for that? Or do you have to be a staff shooter for all that kind of stuff?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Crow Terminator said:


> Any updates to this? Seems very limited for the # of bow companies that are out there. Did Strother Archery every come up with any contingency programs?
> 
> I feel there are some very good target bows out on the market...but looks like only a few companies that are paying contingency for amateurs. Which to me...that's what is important. If I go win an ASA and just win $200 for the tournament...then I've not even paid for my hotel room for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Goldtip pays.
DB


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Cool deal. I was thinking of shooting their 22 Series shaft anyway. That's even more reason to.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I always sign up at the asa shoots for the bowtech one but I haven't made the podium yet to see if I would actually get a check. i was close 3 times this year but "choked" and came up a couple shots short each time.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

My wife placed at Ft Benning, and got her check from Bowtech in 3 to 4wks without having to badger them. All you have to do is go to the Bowtech booth at the shoots, and they have a list there as to which classes they pay. From what we have seen they vary the classes to pay out for from year to year --- your class may be on the list for this year, however next year your class may not be included.


----------

